# Mars Light in Commercial



## ship (Oct 1, 2006)

Direct TV/BCK Communications has a new commercial out in the Chicago area. It has a Mars light/gumball light/police car type red beacon light featured. This light is above the cable box in a cheesy cable TV bill type “why pay the price of cable TV “advertisement warning signal 6- special effect.”

Who can name the brand of fixture and it’s wattage?


----------

